# Good engraver in Bristol?



## madzone (Oct 3, 2007)

My husband is going to be in Bristol from tomorrow till saturday and he needs to get the gift for his new grandson engraved with his name d.o.b etc - no-one could do it down here until friday  
Any good, on the spot, engravers in bristol? He's staying with his daughter in Bradley Stoke but I expect she'll be able to take him to the centre etc


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2007)

There used to be one in St Nicholas Market - I assume they are still there, I can't vouch for how good they are though. Most shoe repairers do engraving, don't they?


----------



## madzone (Oct 3, 2007)

We could've got it done at the shoe menders today if it had been something flat as they have some sort of computer thing that does it for them but this is a curvy thing and the curvy engraver is only in on Fridays 

I'll get him to check out the one in the market - thanks


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2007)

The one I'm thinking of is inside, if it isn't there any more there is a shoe repairer outside in the covered bit.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2007)

theres a trophy shop on east street (bedminster) which i'm pretty sure does engraving and is rarely busy


----------



## Jografer (Oct 4, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> theres a trophy shop on east street (bedminster) which i'm pretty sure does engraving *and is rarely busy*




... that may be for a reason, of course.....


----------



## big eejit (Oct 4, 2007)

There's a few trophy sort of shops on Gloucester Road (Horfield area) could probably do it. It's on the way from BS to the centre so might be more convenient. Probably call them first tho. Look for trophy or engravers or summat in BS7.

Edit - these people seem to do it:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=l&v...89227883298572&ei=M8cER8LXMIew2gK-sOTCCg&cd=2


----------



## madzone (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks - I'll pass that on to him


----------

